# Electric Arc Furnace (Looking To Buy)



## Tomac1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Is anyone selling or know a company that sells EAFs, would make a great addition to my lab. 

Thanks,
Evan


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I once adapted a scrapped electric welding machine to make a small one... it melted sintered platinum sponge with ease.


----------

